# Industry News: Rumored specs for the Sony FX3 are here, it’s an A7S III on steroids



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 14, 2021)

> More specifications for the upcoming Sony FX3 cinema alpha series mirrorless camera and they’ve evolved a bit since the original reports. Gaston Shutters is pretty confident on his YouTube channel that the following specifications are the real deal.
> Sony FX3 Rumored Specifications:
> 
> 12MP Full-Frame sensor
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Chaitanya (Feb 14, 2021)

For the rumoured price, even with shortcomings Blackmagic Pocket is looking like a good choice.


----------



## reef58 (Feb 14, 2021)

Lots of folks creating video these days. I have fallen into it myself. I used to think no way I would do video. That being said The 1d series is more my speed for video. It would be nice to have an M50 with really nice 4k and auto focus in 4k. That I would buy possibly more than one.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 14, 2021)

I figured A7S III on steroids meant "like an A7S III only more so" yet they didn't cut the resolution any further.


----------



## Joules (Feb 14, 2021)

SteveC said:


> I figured A7S III on steroids meant "like an A7S III only more so" yet they didn't cut the resolution any further.


How could they, without sacrificing 4K (8.3 MP)? Creating a different version of a sensor you're already producing just to chop off a bit from the top and bottom doesn't sound all that economical either.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 14, 2021)

Joules said:


> How could they, without sacrificing 4K (8.3 MP)? Creating a different version of a sensor you're already producing just to chop off a bit from the top and bottom doesn't sound all that economical either.



But the additional limitation would be a bonus, from their point of view.

In all seriousness if they really wanted to chop off the top and bottom, the payback might come in more sensors per wafer.


----------



## CameraCountry (Feb 14, 2021)

Am I missing something? Those specs are almost identical to the a7s3. What does this offer that the a7s3 doesn’t have? Same sensor, same 4K/120, same IBIS, same battery, etc. What makes this camera seem like it’s on steroids? Just the size?


----------



## Jack Jian (Feb 14, 2021)

At that price point, seems R5 is a much better option except for those needing no record time limit. Curious about boxy upcoming C50, which might cater more to indie filmmaker practically.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 14, 2021)

Jack Jian said:


> At that price point, seems R5 is a much better option except for those needing no record time limit. Curious about boxy upcoming C50, which might cater more to indie filmmaker practically.


Well how many people are shooting >30 minutes internally? At which point the R5 runs 'unlimited' to an Atomos or the like.


----------



## Maps (Feb 14, 2021)

Orange said:


> Am I missing something? Those specs are almost identical to the a7s3. What does this offer that the a7s3 doesn’t have? Same sensor, same 4K/120, same IBIS, same battery, etc. What makes this camera seem like it’s on steroids? Just the size?


I keep hearing “What is the point of this camera when the A7SIII already exists” but I think for me the question is more “Why did they even bother releasing an A7SIII in the first place if this was in the pipeline?”. I’m sure there are good reasons for it, I just genuinely don’t know what they are.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 14, 2021)

Maps said:


> I keep hearing “What is the point of this camera when the A7SIII already exists” but I think for me the question is more “Why did they even bother releasing an A7SIII in the first place if this was in the pipeline?”. I’m sure there are good reasons for it, I just genuinely don’t know what they are.



Trying to steal Canon's thunder with that pipsqueak camera.


----------



## Maps (Feb 14, 2021)

SteveC said:


> Trying to steal Canon's thunder with that pipsqueak camera.


I know you say that somewhat tongue-and-cheek, but honestly… that’s all I can think of too.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 14, 2021)

Maps said:


> I know you say that somewhat tongue-and-cheek, but honestly… that’s all I can think of too.



I wasn't being tongue in cheek. Canon owned their sorry asses, and that's what they had to do to try to recover.


----------



## StandardLumen (Feb 14, 2021)

Does this camera compete directly with anything other than the A7S III? I don't understand why they're competing with themselves. Is it worth developing a whole extra camera because some customers will pay an extra thousand dollars for XLR?


----------



## esspy2 (Feb 14, 2021)

StandardLumen said:


> Does this camera compete directly with anything other than the A7S III? I don't understand why they're competing with themselves. Is it worth developing a whole extra camera because some customers will pay an extra thousand dollars for XLR?


I think they're almost competing with the C70 in terms of form factor, although the C70 has way more connectivity and ND-filters. Maybe you can consider the FX3 also competing with box cameras and BMPCCs too. The only tangible way this is better than the A7S III though is just making it fractionally smaller, though.


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 14, 2021)

It has an IBIS, so it can't be used professionaly, right?


----------



## DBounce (Feb 14, 2021)

I’m curious... Exactly what part of these specs is “on-steroids“?
The missing EVF, that now means reliance in the garbage rear LCD panel?

Near as I can tell, save for a few things that can and should be added to the A7S3 via a firmware update, this camera is a downgrade... but for more money?

An I missing something?
How many more regurgitations of the A7S3 can we expect? FFS


----------



## DBounce (Feb 14, 2021)

Orange said:


> Am I missing something? Those specs are almost identical to the a7s3. What does this offer that the a7s3 doesn’t have? Same sensor, same 4K/120, same IBIS, same battery, etc. What makes this camera seem like it’s on steroids, Just the size?


Steroids make you bigger don’t they? It’s watered down A7S3 for more money? Upside down nonsense.


----------



## danivar (Feb 14, 2021)

It does have XLR ports (on a handle?) which to me as a film maker is _very_ important. Although, with Sony's hot shoe adapter all their cameras could be seen as having XLR-ports already. This is what I miss the most on Canon's mirrorless cameras.

I would have much preferred ND-filters over IBIS on a video camera though.


----------



## jam05 (Feb 14, 2021)

Def not on "steroids". Stop being over sensational. It's where hybrid cameras should have started. With active cooling. Sony has found that hybrid still cameras have pretty much plateaud even with the use of the "Auto Power OFF Temp = HIGH" setting. It can go no further. Thanks to Canon's R5. Hybrids have to add active cooling if they wish to keep that teeny weeny body and advance further.


----------



## jam05 (Feb 14, 2021)

The key component is "Active Cooling". Alas a Fan. We all knew that eventually it (Active Cooling) had to eventually be added. If Canon had not put forth it's clout and added a restrained 8k video, Sony would still be tinkering around the edges and charging a fortune for firmware itterations


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Feb 14, 2021)

Meh. Boring.


----------



## vangelismm (Feb 14, 2021)

It is just another shell to the A7S 3?


----------



## Maps (Feb 14, 2021)

Given how long it took for the A7S3 to make it to market, I kind of wonder if the original “masterplan” was to have the S3 out back more towards early 2019ish with lower specs? Then something went wrong? Then, we all know what went wrong; and finally it comes to market deep into 2020? Maybe there was supposed to be a year or two in between the S3 and the FX3? I’m not going to pretend that theory makes much sense, but I haven’t got anything better.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Feb 14, 2021)

Let’s be objective here guys. It’s a decent camera.

There are mounts built into the camera for drone and handle with XLR connection. (I would love an xlr grip or R Mount 1DC

edit: XLR handle is included in the box

15 stops of DR with expanded iso starting at 40

Dual iso

There is a rocker for power zoom lenses

ibis that doesn’t wobble as bad and catalyst Browse. The active can serve as a 10% crop as well.

menus that are separate for photo vs video

It has a fan for long form shooting

It’s full frame and small(great gimbal cam)

4K 120 with sound / nearly unlimited non line skipped 4K 24/60

full HDMI with options for clean and detail view.

It takes pictures, and very good ones at that(if you put a 12mp vs a 20 or 45mp, the difference is in the details and for any good photographer you can get a great image with 12).

Slog 2-3 , 10bit in all profiles internal even standard and also raw to a recorder.

records redundant to both card slots and even a third if using a recorder.


If you are a 70/30 (video/photo) person at the very least there is nothing holding you back.

I love myself some Canon (boy it feels good to hold), but I really wish I could have my R5/R6’s to have Sony’s flexibility and honestly price.

edit: Also has 12 bit Raw to a recorder


----------



## goldenhusky (Feb 15, 2021)

If these specs and price are going to be true, I don't understand the point of this camera at this price. If the price includes VAT it sounds like pretty much same as a7s3. Just my wild guess, Sony may be testing the waters with this to replace the a7s3 line with FX3 II.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Feb 15, 2021)

goldenhusky said:


> If these specs and price are going to be true, I don't understand the point of this camera at this price. If the price includes VAT it sounds like pretty much same as a7s3. Just my wild guess, Sony may be testing the waters with this to replace the a7s3 line with FX3 II.


It’s pretty clear there are differences directly related to being a part of their cinema line.

Built in 1/4 in mounts , 4channel Xlr handle (included in the box), power zoom rocker instead of front scroll, fan for long shoots and drone flights ( consider how hot it will get shooting FF 4K in the sky on a sunny day, actually seems thought out) , s-cinetone, no EVF(keep down size, weight & cost).

It really feels like a dedicated crash cam(with drones in mind), very much like what the Red Komodo is supposed to be in their line up, with an actual screen and autofocus that works . It’s pretty clear there is a market for that camera on a set that can match well with the bigger cameras but stay light and have adaptability. It’s really the market the 5dii created.


----------



## peters (Feb 15, 2021)

esspy2 said:


> I think they're almost competing with the C70 in terms of form factor, although the C70 has way more connectivity and ND-filters. Maybe you can consider the FX3 also competing with box cameras and BMPCCs too. The only tangible way this is better than the A7S III though is just making it fractionally smaller, though.


Though you can add the top handle which gives you XLR and additional inputs if I am not mistaken. 
For me the sony would be way more intersting. Its also FF over S35, which I prefer =) 
Though I do more photowork than videowork, so the R5 it is right now (though its realy good quality is only in 4k HQ available which sadly still overheats very quickly, even in idle it accumulates heat).


----------



## peters (Feb 15, 2021)

Rocksthaman said:


> Let’s be objective here guys. It’s a decent camera.
> 
> There are mounts built into the camera for drone and handle with XLR connection. (I would love an xlr grip or R Mount 1DC
> 
> ...


Yep, I totally agree. It would be realy unrealistic to try to bash the current Sony Cameras. They offer the most advanced technology in many segments at a fair price point. If I wouldn't be so invested in canon lenses, I would consider the a1 for photo and video or maybe this camera for video. Its amazin how much new tech Sony produces and it always feels like the put everything they can into a new camera. Its keeping the pressure up on all brands to produce more stellar products


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Good specs - but is Sony over expanding too much in its line up ?- especially in declining market. If I was hybrid shooter with Sony would probably stick to main A7s III as backup / main (main 4K video camera) and twin this with flagship A1 (with 8 K) as main / backup depending on the job - coupled with good FE glass

Canon superb R5 and R6; they will give an answer to A1 (R1) and this FX6 (R5s)- don't worry punters on Nikon they will bring out some good hybrids this year - Z8, Z9, etc


----------



## AccipiterQ (Feb 15, 2021)

No raw? How is this anything 'on steroids'? I thought it would be ~$2000, it's almost double that....


----------



## stochasticmotions (Feb 15, 2021)

It seems to me that this is likely just a A7SIII with a body that is set up for video first and is meant to be used on gimbals and drones. I doubt it is going to have anything more than maybe S-cinetone added. Sadly it looks like the rumors are suggesting it won't have the variable ND filter that the other FX camera have which would have been a reason for me to get it over the A7SIII. I'm not even sure it will be trying to compete with the C70 but that might be the closest thing canon has at the moment, still seems like a different customer for the C70. I do see it as a better BM pocket mostly due to the autofocus. Hopefully it will work well with remote applications if it is intended to be the camera used on Sony's upcoming drone.


----------



## Millymar (Feb 15, 2021)

Can always tell the difference from amateurs and professionals.
Amateurs talk about gear vs techniques with professionals.
This site should not be about which company has the biggest dick!!!!


----------



## shawn (Feb 16, 2021)

Rocksthaman said:


> Let’s be objective here guys. It’s a decent camera.
> 
> There are mounts built into the camera for drone and handle with XLR connection. (I would love an xlr grip or R Mount 1DC
> 
> ...


The C70 is cooler IMO and it has unlimited shooting, built in ND filters, 16+ stops of DR. One thing I love about the R5 is the crop mode 4k and you have that with the C70’s Super 35 sensor plus you can essentially shoot FF with a speed-booster that turns an f/4 lens into f/2.8. Who REALLY needs RAW video? Most people are wasting their time shooting RAW. And Canon’s big hitter for this year will be the new C200 mkII for all the RAW shooters...


----------



## dirtyvu (Feb 16, 2021)

Rocksthaman said:


> Let’s be objective here guys. It’s a decent camera.
> 
> There are mounts built into the camera for drone and handle with XLR connection. (I would love an xlr grip or R Mount 1DC
> 
> ...


Dan Watson found that if you do 4k cropped on the r5 it completely fixes the 4k lq mode and essentially makes it super sampled and rivaling the 4k hq mode but completely free of overheating problems.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Feb 16, 2021)

shawn said:


> The C70 is cooler IMO and it has unlimited shooting, built in ND filters, 16+ stops of DR. One thing I love about the R5 is the crop mode 4k and you have that with the C70’s Super 35 sensor plus you can essentially shoot FF with a speed-booster that turns an f/4 lens into f/2.8. Who REALLY needs RAW video? Most people are wasting their time shooting RAW. And Canon’s big hitter for this year will be the new C200 mkII for all the RAW shooters...


Interesting response

I’ll start with saying I would rather have two cameras that can do everything I would creatively interested in doing without having to compromise given the hardware is there. I thoroughly enjoy using R5&R6 (WB differences aside).

Adding a C70 to have what the R5 really can probably already do is just frustrating honestly.

But the real draw to the fx3 for me is that in all honesty, there is legitimate cinema function in it and the A7siii with no real limitation (maybe ND), be FF AND it can be a B camera for photo.

And don’t give me the 12mp talk, because i could just as easily grab a 5D and feel right at home. Frame your shot well, and post. Most online work is compressed to 2-3mp any way. If I need to print big or crop, R5 is never far from me. I can’t say enough about how good that camera is as a stills camera.


----------



## Rocksthaman (Feb 16, 2021)

dirtyvu said:


> Dan Watson found that if you do 4k cropped on the r5 it completely fixes the 4k lq mode and essentially makes it super sampled and rivaling the 4k hq mode but completely free of overheating problems.


I love it. I completely agree and get the heat issu. Love it, now remove the 29:59 record limit, add 10 bit to all profiles and unlock c-log 2-3. I’d pay for really.

Im no huge video guy but I would love to add the skills as most are wanting some kind of hybrid function. I can’t think of a better way to sell me on a cinema camera than to give me the some function in the capable $4000 camera I’ve already purchased.


----------



## dirtyvu (Feb 16, 2021)

I'm loving instantly switching between photos and videos on the r5. I put both favorite settings to c3 for both photo and video. Take photos, then hit record to get right into video. Then c2 is my 4k 120 settings. C1 is 8k. For photos, c2 is av. C1 is for flash photography settings


----------



## bandido (Feb 16, 2021)

Maps said:


> I keep hearing “What is the point of this camera when the A7SIII already exists” but I think for me the question is more “Why did they even bother releasing an A7SIII in the first place if this was in the pipeline?”. I’m sure there are good reasons for it, I just genuinely don’t know what they are.


Hopefully it wont be another FS5 II. That was barely an upgrade from the original FS5.


----------



## bandido (Feb 16, 2021)

danivar said:


> It does have XLR ports (on a handle?) which to me as a film maker is _very_ important. Although, with Sony's hot shoe adapter all their cameras could be seen as having XLR-ports already. This is what I miss the most on Canon's mirrorless cameras.
> 
> I would have much preferred ND-filters over IBIS on a video camera though.


I believe it is the same XLR adapter with a relocator.


----------



## shawn (Feb 16, 2021)

Rocksthaman said:


> Interesting response
> 
> I’ll start with saying I would rather have two cameras that can do everything I would creatively interested in doing without having to compromise given the hardware is there. I thoroughly enjoy using R5&R6 (WB differences aside).
> 
> ...


You are right, the C70 is too good to be used next to an R5, or an a7s III, or an fx3, it's in another league from all those cameras. I guess you can just buy 2 of them if you need 2 since they're only $5,000 and idiot Sony is charging $3,500 for a POS a7s III. By the way I wouldn't touch a Sony camera and even if Sony paid me a million dollars I wouldn't use their shitty cameras. And yeah I shoot the Canon R5 with a 28-70 f/2 all day baby!


----------



## telemaque (Feb 16, 2021)

danivar said:


> It does have XLR ports (on a handle?) which to me as a film maker is _very_ important. Although, with Sony's hot shoe adapter all their cameras could be seen as having XLR-ports already. This is what I miss the most on Canon's mirrorless cameras.
> 
> I would have much preferred ND-filters over IBIS on a video camera though.


IBIS and ND would have been a good idea, even with a thicker body so ND filter system would find its way.
Without ND, that camera might miss a the demand of many possible buyers.

IBIS is not professional... 
In reality, IBIS is not for a Production Crew on a fiction, but a Single Shooter doing Documentaries and Run&Go likes it even that person is a professional.


----------



## telemaque (Feb 16, 2021)

Rocksthaman said:


> Let’s be objective here guys. It’s a decent camera.
> 
> There are mounts built into the camera for drone and handle with XLR connection. (I would love an xlr grip or R Mount 1DC
> 
> ...


Agree absolutely with you.
A further reason not to understand why NO ND?
With ND that would be a typical professional cinema body... with great codecs


----------



## telemaque (Feb 16, 2021)

shawn said:


> You are right, the C70 is too good to be used next to an R5, or an a7s III, or an fx3, it's in another league from all those cameras. I guess you can just buy 2 of them if you need 2 since they're only $5,000 and idiot Sony is charging $3,500 for a POS a7s III. By the way I wouldn't touch a Sony camera and even if Sony paid me a million dollars I wouldn't use their shitty cameras. And yeah I shoot the Canon R5 with a 28-70 f/2 all day baby!



Interesting comment Shawn:
*
Serious question on my side:* 
You are not limited by the "overheating" issue mentioned many times?
Or do you only shoot 2K or 4:2:0 8 bits?

I am interested to hear a positive feedback on video with R5.
So glad to read one if possible.

On my side, I am looking for a body shooting 4K 4:2:2 10 bits.
Do not care 8K, do not care Raw.
Until now only C70 is in line with my needs.

Thanks


----------



## shawn (Feb 16, 2021)

telemaque said:


> Interesting comment Shawn:
> 
> *Serious question on my side:*
> You are not limited by the "overheating" issue mentioned many times?
> ...


I would get the C70, R5 is great if you know what you're doing though. The fx3 is probably also great, but is it better than the R5?


----------



## dirtyvu (Feb 18, 2021)

I don't think anyone doubts how gorgeous r5 video footage is. It depends on your professional workflow needs. But you can get unlimited recording with near 4k hq quality if you're willing to record in cropped mode.


----------

